# Sticky  X-Trail Trip/Adventure Reports list



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The below links will take you directly to the most interesting trip report threads.

This list will be updated as more trip threads are added:
(they are in order, starting from most recent)

Our thanks to the members who wrote them; keep them coming. Enjoy the reading (or re-reading) !


 14 Australian Off-Roaders Hit Tracks By: AussieTrail (March 08)

Holiday time - Playing in the snow By: ValBoo (December 05)

Another Australian Off-Road Adventure By: AussieTrail (August 05)

First Long Trip By: Canada's Far East (July 05)

Off-Road Fun (and...consequence) By: Ecrase2500 (July 05)

8000 km Road Trip Report By: Mike Dockal (May 05)

70 Hour Round Trip By: GoldenCupChamp (April 05)


PS: if I missed some good threads let me know & I will add them to the list.


----------

